# how to watch youtube videos on samsung tv without ads?



## freebird_9924 (Nov 4, 2018)

I have recently bought samsung 55inch premium uhd tv. 

while watching movies on youtube , it is showing ads every 10-15 min.

anyway to disable it?

on laptop, with adblock we can disable, but in tv, how to do that?

youtube premium is not available in india to watch ad free videos,


----------



## Xpect (Nov 4, 2018)

Well, without YouTube Premium, the whole platform is paid for by Ads. So you have a choice. Stop watching YouTube completely or watch with ads.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 4, 2018)

if you have an option to either cast to your TV, or install a browser like firefox, just use adblock, or similar.


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 4, 2018)

Are u paring your smartphone with the TV , or connecting it with HDMI with PC ?

if u r using ur smartphone there is nothing u can do about it , but if u  r using ur PC just add an adblocker 2 ur browser , i'm using Fair adblocker & it's really useful .


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 4, 2018)

If you can login to youtube with your google account, there should be an option somewhere to disable the ads.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 4, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> If you can login to youtube with your google account, there should be an option somewhere to disable the ads.


Yes i can login but how to disable after login?



Xpect said:


> Well, without YouTube Premium, the whole platform is paid for by Ads. So you have a choice. Stop watching YouTube completely or watch with ads.



Hmm but they don't provide option in India to have YouTube red/premium.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 4, 2018)

freebird_9924 said:


> Yes i can login but how to disable after login?



result of 1 sec googling


----------



## Readlight (Nov 4, 2018)

It only shows them if i hawent wached it for while. That tv app develops all time there is like buton and subtitles now and whit phone i can write coments. There are whely great chanels what to see. I like it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 4, 2018)

Xpect said:


> So you have a choice. Stop watching YouTube completely or watch with ads.


Or output your laptop video to your TV and watch that way.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 4, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> result of 1 sec googling


I googled a lot but couldn't find proper solution so posted here, so can get specific answers here.

Ur video is showing how to disable ads in my own video if I upload any video, so no ads would be displayed in my video to anyone else too. I think it isn't for disabling videos in general in any YouTube videos.



Readlight said:


> It only shows them if i hawent wached it for while. That tv app develops all time there is like buton and subtitles now and whit phone i can write coments. There are whely great chanels what to see. I like it.


Hello, I didn't get what u said. Can u explain plz? Thx


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 4, 2018)

Oh-kaaay....


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 4, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Or output your laptop video to your TV and watch that way.


Yes, that's what I m thinking if no other solution. Can connect my via WiFi display probably or HDMI at last.


----------

